# can infants go in lake water?



## BethSLP (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry to be so ignorant, but I really have no clue about this.

My DH and I are spending the weekend at a friend's lake house. DD has a super cute new bathing suit, and its VERY HOT right now in Texas. I was thinking it would be nice if she could have a little dip in the water every once in a while. It occurred to me though that the water could have bacteria and such in it.

Does anyone know anything about this? She's 2 months old. This may not even be an issue since I would not consider doing it unless there was a shallow area in which I could stand with her and hold her etc. Depending on the situation there, it may not be safe regardless (just because of depth issues, dark water, etc).

I can bring her bathing suit and just see how things are when we get there, but I dont want to be irresponsible so I wanna know about potential issues surrounding lake water vs. pool water, etc.

XOXO
B


----------



## dogmama (May 24, 2005)

Personally, I'm more comfortable putting my baby in lake water than in chlorinated pool water. Just be sure not to put her face in or let her swallow the water. If the water has lots of algae and gunk, rinse her (and yourself) off afterward.


----------



## newbie_mary (Nov 29, 2005)

I hope so...I've taken my 3-month old to a lake twice this week already -- and he LOVES it! He was happily fully immersed (except for head) and we were motorboating around -- he was all smiles!









I figure that as long as he doesn't swallow it, we're fine. We're probably fine anyway.

Mary


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

it would depend on the lake and what was likely to be in it. but mostly I would say yes. there isbacteria and yucks everywhere


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

I take my 4 month old swimming every day in our lake here in central Texas. It's a really clean lake, and so far, so good!


----------



## katallen (Jan 4, 2005)

I think they can, but I would not bring her if there are a lot of ducks or geese around because that is how you get the swimmer's itch.


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

If a lake has high levels of bacteria that could potentially hurt a child it MUST be posted that you are swimming at your own risk. If such a post has been made I'd say NOWAY. If not then go ahead.


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

Should be no problem


----------



## Crazy Basil (May 22, 2006)

I spent my own childhood, infancy included, in and out of lakes in North Florida. There are baby pics of me at... hmm, 4 or 5 months? sitting on our little sandy beach, splashing in the water. So I think it's just fine! Acutally better than fine because you're getting her used to the idea of swimming and the water at an early age. The only thing I remember was getting a drop of alcohol and distilled white vinegar in each ear after getting out. But since she probably won't be going in over her head, I doubt that's necessary yet


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh heck yeah! We go to the lake almost every day! My 4 month old DD loves it...I couldn't survive summer without it!


----------

